
RFC 5789 - PATCH Method for HTTP - phreeza
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5789
======
vitovito
This lets a client patch a server-side resource.

For the other way, a server sending a patch to a client, I wrote up a few
notes here: <http://vi.to/nathan/oEmbed.html#line-39>

Which it turned out were mostly in sync with Digital and AT&T's notes from
1997: <http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/WRL-97-4.html>

